# My Favorite Concerto....



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Isn't it the best?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

My favorite.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Wait - technically he isn't asking you folks what your favorite Concerto is. Just stating emphatically what _his_ is. Long live the Jew harp!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

My favourite sonata for Jew's harp (extremely virtuosic) ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My favourite concerto:






I find it so distracting that they've put up a picture of the conductor instead of the composer.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Best piano concerto this side of Wagner!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Signs that Couchie is getting less Wagner obsessed.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Isn't it the best?


What does Madora mean here?

Here's my favourite (favourite as in one I repeatedly listen to without turning it off half-way through; crunch Pringles or fall into REM sleep. Haven't got this interpretation yet, but by gum, does that expression on the cellist really fit with the sombre mood of the melancholic cello.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Head_case said:


> What does Madora mean here?


It's a sort of lute, the predecessor to the mandolin. See more about it here.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Albretchberger is pretty good at counterpoint, I think it was his thing. The jews harp solo made me LOL.

I like the Hummel too Neoshredder! Can I take some credit for your appreciation of Hummel or was he your own discovery?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

My own discovery. Heard that piece in cassette tape of the story "The Fisherman and his Wife" when I was a kid. I decided to look for it and found it about 20 years late.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

My favorite Concerto?

Or "Your favorite concerto"?

http://www.talkclassical.com/20139-your-favorite-concerto-favorite.html


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

powerbooks said:


> My favorite Concerto?
> 
> Or "Your favorite concerto"?
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/20139-your-favorite-concerto-favorite.html


The first one


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

powerbooks said:


> My favorite Concerto?
> 
> Or "Your favorite concerto"?
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/20139-your-favorite-concerto-favorite.html


The two threads are redundant.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

powerbooks said:


> The two threads are redundant.


This thread is about Klavierpieler's favourite concerto.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Isn't it the best?


It sounds like Vivaldi with some stupid stuff.

Martin, puzzled


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Best piano concerto this side of Wagner!


This is one of my very favourite concertos!

Martin, pleased


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

My two favourite violin concertos.

And of course...






Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just cute...






I have always been in love with this concerto! Since I was very young






I can't stop.... I have so so so many...

Martin


----------

